# Very painful teeth/gums during pregnancy... can't sleep, can't live without tylenol....



## Climbing Rose (Dec 10, 2006)

I have been pregnant before and had the usual sore gums, maybe some bleeding when I brushed.... and I know I have receeding gums in general....

But about three weeks ago, this just got awful.
There is a spot on the lower left side of my mouth where my tooth and gums hurt SO bad.

I can't chew on that side, I can't sleep, I am living on tylenol. I am up at 3:00 a.m. posting about it because it's keeping me awake.









I went to the dentist a few days ago. I am due early in Nov, and he said it is just pregnancy gingivitis. He doesn't want to take an x-ray or really do anything until after I have the baby, but he admitted the tooth might need a root canal soon.

I cannot live like this for another month or so, then go for six weeks (because I can't have a major dental thing with a newborn, while bleeding from birth, etc!), just to see what is wrong... when all the while it gets worse!

He did give me a few days worth of a special mouthwash that is not helping at all.









What do you think? Has anyone else had really bad "pregnancy gingivitis" that was severely painful and kept them from sleeping and eating?


----------



## Peace+Hope (Jul 6, 2009)

so, so sorry














to you! i wonder if synsodine toothpaste might help just enough to make you a little more comfortable? i've used that before for sensitivity - but nothing on this level. or even the stuff my mom used to use on us kids while teething - numb-it? i mean, desperate times call for desperate measures, right?

let me say i haven't looked into whether either of these things are ok during pregnancy...


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

I started using a spry mouthwash last pregnancy, and flossins 2-3x a day for awhile. . . but it was nothing this bad.

I'm pretty sure a homeopathic remedy (calxphos, I think - like in the hylands teething tabs) would be safe during pregnancy. It's worth a try.


----------



## Jelinifer (Mar 20, 2009)

Sorry...Posted Twice!


----------



## Jelinifer (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peace+Hope* 
so, so sorry














to you! i wonder if synsodine toothpaste might help just enough to make you a little more comfortable? i've used that before for sensitivity - but nothing on this level. or even the stuff my mom used to use on us kids while teething - numb-it? i mean, desperate times call for desperate measures, right?

let me say i haven't looked into whether either of these things are ok during pregnancy...











I'm prone to very painful teeth and gums because I grind the heck out of my teeth while I sleep... and as a result my gums are receeding too much which is causing all of my pain. I can't wear my mouthguard these days because it makes me gag (and it was the only thing that helped with the pain the morning after.) I spoke to my dentist who recommended Sensodyne (Pronamel in my case... because of the nature of my problem) which was also ok'd by my CNM because like you I the only thing that was helping was Tylenol. I feel _so_ much better since I started using the stuff.... It's not 100% better but I can definitely feel a difference.







I hope that you can find a solution that works!


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

Did the dentist do a cleaning? I had a really sore spot for a couple weeks when I was pregnant - the professional cleaning initial made it worse but then a day later it was SO much better.


----------



## GuavaGirl (May 6, 2008)

I also had a cleaning last week, and I felt like it really helped. The first day my mouth kinda hurt. But now it feels a lot better than it did.


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

i have had 3 crowns and a root canal during this pregnancy. i had to have the root canal. the pain is awful. and too much tylenol is bad for you. do some research on what is ok during preg. if it hurts that much i would get something done.


----------



## Amandamanda (Sep 29, 2007)

this isnt exactly the same thing- but my wisdom teeth aren't fully in yet (and i havent gotten them pulled because they dont bother me when they come in- and i've been to 3 dentists who all agree i have the room for them.)

anyway, every time i am pregnant, they will start growing in- and it is SO PAINFUL. im talking severe pain for 2 weeks, feel better for 2 weeks.. for the entire 40 weeks of pregnancy. i seriously live off of orajel and i have no idea if that is even safe to do- but i did it in my last pregnancy and dd is fine- so i figure it is okay.

i am seriously toying around with the idea of getting them pulled without anesthesia and with no pain meds.. only tylenol and local numbing stuff.. because THAT is how bad the pain is while pg.

so yeah, teeth issues are a real pregnancy thing. weird.


----------



## Gray's Mommy (Jul 8, 2005)

Have you tried an amber teething necklace. The properities in amber are natural pain relievers and they do actually work. YOu may want to look into it. Here is a blurb about them:
http://www.hip-green-baby.com/catego...-Necklaces.htm

HOpe you feel better soon mama!


----------



## ZoraP (Jun 11, 2009)

Definitely use toothpaste for sensitive teeth and gums. Another tip for treating gingivitis yourself: get some of those interdental cleaners (they look like teeny tiny wire brushes) and clean between your teeth with them every day. They work even better than floss to really keep your gums clean. I've been using them for a couple of years now and my teeth feel perfect this pregnancy. (I had bleeding gums during the other two, but not this time.) You have to get the right sizes to fit between your teeth and you'll probably need more than one size, but it's really worth it to add this to your routine.


----------



## Climbing Rose (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks, everybody, for the ideas and the commiseration!

It's about 12 hours later and for some reason, it is not hurting right now, just sore~ so that is great.

So far, I have been using a special toothpaste for sensitive teeth and a regular mouthwash, and a WaterPic... and the dentist did clean really good in the sore area when I was there.

I just wish I knew what is was, yk? If I *knew* it was just pregnancy gingivitis, I could just tough it out. (What else could I do, right?!







)
But if it something more serious, and I just don't know cuz the dentist won't give me an x-ray, I don't want to wait until I have a newborn to find out I need a root canal.... I would rather just deal with it ASAP.
I don't know if I should call him in the morning and beg for an x-ray or what.
I guess I will see how I do tonight.


----------



## Chamsia (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi there. I had brutal pregnancy gingivitis and have also survived "trench mouth" despite flossing daily. But my mouth has been squaky-clean for a few years now, and so far in this pregnancy.

My advice:
-Swish vigorously at least once daily with a sip of hydrogen peroxide and a sip of water, for 2 minutes. Then spit it out and brush your teeth.
-Floss a couple of times a day.
-Keep a jar of blended salt/baking soda (equal parts) in your bathroom. Use that instead of toothpaste for one brushing a day.
-Yes, those little between-gum-brushes are great.
-If you have mercury fillings, use this mouthwash as soon as you wake up. IMPORTANT: try not to swallow when you awake, since mercury pools in your mouth as you sleep. Spit into a sink then swish with this mouthwash (and/or brush with it.) Spit it out and rinse very vigorously with filtered water.
http://www.healingedge.net/store/product1544.html

Best wishes!


----------



## Steponme (Sep 4, 2013)

Hey there, I know what youre going through. OMG Ive had tooth pain starting about two months ago because i have a filling that decided to come out. I woke up and ran to the er, they did give me some percocet which helped get some sleep, as well as antibiotic. two months went by and the pain returned, so i made an dentist appointment and he is going to put a filling with medicine in it. wasnt too bad 95 for the filling, go back on next wednesday to have it done cant wait!!!! my whole mouth is in pain so frigen bad and I wake up in the morning in pain. I would get anbesol in the liquid form it really does help with the pain. I know what your going through and it is not fair. Well hope this helps.


----------

